# BMQ bypass



## AlexSB (15 Aug 2012)

I looked through the forum and did not quite find the answer I am looking for.
I am going through my application process right now for regforce, I used to be in the reserves and did my BMQ in 2009. I was informed I am put on BMQ-bypass. I am hoping to repeat BMQ despite 5 years not having passed yet. What I would like to know is, in situations like this do those with reserve BMQ training repeat it for reg force or is this a set in stone procedure to bypass if 5 years have not passed?

If this has any bearing on the answer I was a navy reservist going to combat arms reg force.


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Aug 2012)

Shouldn't matter. According to them, you have the qual. If they can get you to trades training faster, the better for them. You wanting to do BMQ again has no bearing on it.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (15 Aug 2012)

If you are worried about not being in shape enough, just...workout/run and stuff.

Might help people give you input if you can atleast list the reasons you want to redo BMQ.


----------



## AlexSB (15 Aug 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> If you are worried about not being in shape enough, just...workout/run and stuff.
> 
> Might help people give you input if you can atleast list the reasons you want to redo BMQ.



During my BMQ, the base was over the limit on the capacity of recruits to train- numerous exercises were rushed (one example is we did not have time to do the whole obstacle course both times we were there). I also understand that regforce bmq is longer then the reserve one, so my desire to repeat it is to build a stronger foundation of those basic skills (CBRN, weapon maintance, drill, navigation, etc),  to a certain extent I can practice a few of these outside of the military, but as PMedMoe stated, if they believe I am qualified they will bypass me. For now I guess Ill just have to prepare in which ever way I can and stay fit.


----------



## aesop081 (15 Aug 2012)

AlexSB said:
			
		

> my desire



...is not a factor.


----------



## AlexSB (15 Aug 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> ...is not a factor.


 I understand that what I want plays no role  and has 0 impact on the outcome, but I am wondering on if this is a "set in stone" procedure that if 5 years have not passed its an automatic bypass no matter what, or there are cases where bmq is repeated.


----------



## aesop081 (15 Aug 2012)

There is no need for you to repeat BMQ. Move on.


----------



## AlexSB (15 Aug 2012)

Understood, thank you for the input.


----------



## brihard (15 Aug 2012)

Reviewing his previous posts, I can completely understand where this guy is coming from. He did reserve BMQ and only BMQ, paraded for just a few months in the fall, then released. I'd want to start from scratch too- I wouldn't expect a guy with only a few months in to have retained everything (or much at all) of what he'll be expected to know when he shows up for trade courses.

Whoever makes these judgment calls should realize they're potentially setting him up for failure.


----------



## Ducimus BTC (16 Aug 2012)

I am under the impression that if a recruit leaves the CF before reaching their OFP, they will have to start over from BMQ.


----------



## Sizzle709 (16 Aug 2012)

During my time at the mega we had many reservists who completed their "BMQ" but had to redo the Reg Force basic because they did not have 365 working days within the reserves.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (16 Aug 2012)

There is an LFCO (the # eludes me) with an Annex that stipulates this stuff.  Pulling guesses out of your a$$ serves no benefit.


----------



## The_Falcon (19 Aug 2012)

A PLAR will be sent/requested because you have prior service.  CFRG HQ will inform your RC whether or not you get to bypass BMQ.


----------



## Fiver (9 Jan 2013)

In regards to the PLAR (I am applying after having served in 2009/2010 with BMQ completed), mine went was requested in late October and I was told it would take maximum 2 months... in the meantime I added my third choice (AVS Tech), updated my interview in early December, was told I am competitive and that AVS being a priority trade for my recruitment center (MTL), I should hear from them soon.

However the clerk handling my file recently told me that CFRG HQ sent her an email saying they are overwhelmed by the amount of requests for PLAR being sent, they have no ETA and that she doesn't really know what is going on as she is usually in charge of Res and I am going for the Reg (In fact I am pretty sure I am the only Reg file attached to her, it has been a long and interesting year since I started the process in January 2012).

Anyone has any idea what is going on at CFRG HQ and how long of a wait I should expect? If it wasn't for my previous service and the PLAR I would probably already have been sworn in for a trade I am really excited  about (BMQ be damned, I liked it and would do it again) and I am afraid of losing my window of opportunity since they're filling up the positions quickly...


----------



## The_Falcon (9 Jan 2013)

Fiver said:
			
		

> In regards to the PLAR (I am applying after having served in 2009/2010 with BMQ completed), mine went was requested in late October and I was told it would take maximum 2 months... in the meantime I added my third choice (AVS Tech), updated my interview in early December, was told I am competitive and that AVS being a priority trade for my recruitment center (MTL), I should hear from them soon.
> 
> However the clerk handling my file recently told me that CFRG HQ sent her an email saying they are overwhelmed by the amount of requests for PLAR being sent, they have no ETA and that she doesn't really know what is going on as she is usually in charge of Res and I am going for the Reg (In fact I am pretty sure I am the only Reg file attached to her, it has been a long and interesting year since I started the process in January 2012).
> 
> Anyone has any idea what is going on at CFRG HQ and how long of a wait I should expect? If it wasn't for my previous service and the PLAR I would probably already have been sworn in for a trade I am really excited  about (BMQ be damned, I liked it and would do it again) and I am afraid of losing my window of opportunity since they're filling up the positions quickly...



They are doing some back pedaling the CFRC with your file should never have told you it would take 2 months to do a PLAR, because I guarantee, the moment they sent the email to the PLAR cell they would have gotten the auto response saying due to high tempo blah blah.  How do I know, because when I left recruiting in Nov, every PLAR request I sent, got an immediate auto response.  Your wait will be how ever long it takes.  Also (since you didn't provide details), there may be a delay if they are reviewing your file, if you never completed trades training and thus never reached your "Occupational Functional Point".


----------



## Fiver (9 Jan 2013)

Yup, looks like there might be an even longer delay since I didn't do any other training, I just did lots of tasking on the PAT waiting half a year for the VR to go through. Good old waiting game.

Thanks for the clarifications Hatchet Man. Looks like I should set my sights on the other two trades for the next fiscal year and if the PLAR comes back in time for the AVS openings, that'll just be the best delayed Christmas ever. 12 months of physical training, self-education and language learning and counting~


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 Jan 2013)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> They are doing some back pedaling the CFRC with your file should never have told you it would take 2 months to do a PLAR, because I guarantee, the moment they sent the email to the PLAR cell they would have gotten the auto response saying due to high tempo blah blah.  How do I know, because when I left recruiting in Nov, every PLAR request I sent, got an immediate auto response.  Your wait will be how ever long it takes.  Also (since you didn't provide details), there may be a delay if they are reviewing your file, if you never completed trades training and thus never reached your "Occupational Operationally Functional Point"



FTFY


----------



## DAA (11 Jan 2013)

BMQ Status is determined IAW the NCM PD Validity Matrix which is managed by CDA.  So there are many factors to be considered, first of which is "Was the BMQ conducted at CFLRS or managed by a Reserve Authority and if by a Reserve Authority, which environment was responsible for the conduct of trg?"

Generally, anyone who completed BMQ at CFLRS and who subsequently reaches the OFP will have the qualification "for life".  Anything less than OFP or a Res F BMQ, then the "duration of qualifying service" comes into play (ie; Time Served = Period of Validity).


----------

